# *Pics Added...crusties on kid's nostrils (wartlike)  ???



## Georgiamainers (May 20, 2011)

I have two does and three kids in my herd.  One doe has a few dry, crusty scablike blisters on her udder near the belly and her kid has some funk on his nostrils that just popped up.  They look wart like.  They both are eating and seem normal.  How can I clear this up??


----------



## Roll farms (May 20, 2011)

Sounds like it could be soremouth, maybe?  Or a staph dermatitis thing...
eta:  Soremouth has to pretty much run it's course, you can put ointment on the affected areas to help ease any pain from the crusty scabs drying / cracking.
Staph dermatitis can be cleared up w/ chlorhexidine.


----------



## Georgiamainers (May 21, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Sounds like it could be soremouth, maybe?  Or a staph dermatitis thing...
> eta:  Soremouth has to pretty much run it's course, you can put ointment on the affected areas to help ease any pain from the crusty scabs drying / cracking.
> Staph dermatitis can be cleared up w/ chlorhexidine.


If it's soremouth I'm concerned because my 9- month old son is on goat milk.  I read horror stories about it being contagious.   Should I dump her milk  for a while or pasteurize it? 

 It looks like mild staph on the mama but the kid I'm wondering about?  They have been healthy goats- they wouldn't all of a sudden one have staph and the other sore mouth...would they??  Also, the kid's twin doesn't have it.  

Going to get some chlohexidine today.  Not sure how I'll clean near the kid's nostrils.


----------



## Roll farms (May 21, 2011)

I can't really offer an opinion on the milk...I have never milked a doe w/ soremouth on the udder.  
We did have one w/ staph derm. on her udder this spring, but since I was only feeding the kids the pasteurized milk, I didn't worry so much about it.

My daughter 'caught' soremouth from playing w/ a kid w/ it when she was younger (I told her to leave that darn kid alone....).  A few blisters on her arm and it cleared up w/ calamine and time.

Maybe you could mix chlorhexadine in antibiotic ointment and rub it on his face?  (I dunno, just thinking out loud....)


----------



## Georgiamainers (May 21, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (May 21, 2011)

Who had the scabs first? If the dam had it on her udder first, my guess would be that the kid got a staph infection from mom.


----------



## Georgiamainers (May 21, 2011)

I'm thinking it was the mom.  Not sure.  It's been very wet and damp here which I read it perfect for staph to manifest.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 21, 2011)

It has been wet here and I'm battling staph as well. I would bet it is staph infection. You can go to Walmart and get Hibiclens. Then you could just wipe it on the nose. I put on latex gloves and then just wipe it on.


----------



## Georgiamainers (May 21, 2011)

I have some of this gel I've used on my children's cuts because we've had staph outbreak here before when we first moved in.  It's called Staphaseptic:

http://www.amazon.com/StaphAseptic-First-Aid-Bactericide-56-7/dp/B0010VTPB8

I notice at the bottom of the Amazon page is Hibiclens, so it must be similar stuff.  

Going to give it a try.  The doe's is almost dried up- no pus or oozing.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 21, 2011)

is that 2% or 4% chlorhexidine? You need the 4%. I heard that someone used the 2% and just made the staph infection immune to chlorhexidine.


----------

